# Need some help with the DIY tablet audio setup (indash)



## larue05 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey everyone.

So I'm doing an indash tablet install on my 2005 Xterra. I have a worklog going HERE. I'm at the portion of the project where I need to do the audio hook ups.

Previously I was looking at doing this:

3.5mm Jack split to RCA > each RCA split into 2 groups. (channels 1,3 & 2,4 would be the same signal). > pipe all 4 into the low level inputs on the 4 channel amplifier I bought.

Today with the help of some good friends I learned that the 3.5mm jack is actually a high level output, so that setup would be high level with to many splits piping into low level.

Now I don't know what to do. How should I get the high level output from the Tablet to the amp? Splice the 3.5mm jack wire? Is there some sort of audio product other than an amplifier that will take the audio signal and send it out to the speakers?

Should I buy an amp that only has high level input hook up instead?

Really confused, and was told to come here to help get some answers.
Thanks.

LaRue


----------



## BlaqJack (Jan 10, 2009)

larue05 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> So I'm doing an indash tablet install on my 2005 Xterra. I have a worklog going HERE. I'm at the portion of the project where I need to do the audio hook ups.
> 
> ...


You can get a High Level To Low Level Converter


----------



## Sptsmed (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you have access to a HDMI output? If you do, you can purchase a digital audio extraction module and then feed it via digital coaxial or tosslink to a processor, or amp with processing and DAC ability. Not sure what your set up is, but that is an option to go digital path and avoid the 3.5 output.


----------

